# Industrial Equipment PGMs?



## Rag and Bone (Jun 12, 2008)

I picked up a truckload of scrap equipment from a large food processor's bone yard. Big stainless steel control boxes with knobs, switches and PCBs. Also some Fairbanks scale displays and all kinds of wierd diagnostic equipment. Should I expect any PGMs in this type of stuff? The gold content looks pretty low, just a few fingers and connectors. 

No hope for resale, this stuff has been outdoors for years.  I'll have to go back with some helpers for the GIGANTIC transformers.


----------



## Recyclebiz_com (Jun 12, 2008)

Realistically, the places you're going to find PGMs in industrial equipment/applications is generally: 1. use as catalyst - petroleum refining, chemical synthesis, and , of course vehicular catalytic converters&O2 sensors; and 2. high/extreme temperature industrial applications, i.e. jet engine components, measuring/monitoring extreme temperatures (thermocouples), and, of course, diesel and gasoline catalytic converters and particulate traps.
Of course, you'll find some small amounts in (gold alloy) dental restorations, jewelry, and coinage. But the types of scrap materials you've described are not likely to have any PGM content, in my estimation. 

Scott Andrews - recyclebiz.com


----------



## lazersteve (Jun 12, 2008)

Another often overlooked source is the medical field materials and the associated implanted electronics.

One other I can readily think of is chemical reagents.

Steve


----------



## Rag and Bone (Jun 12, 2008)

I have tried to tap into sources of medical eqipment and waste through friends in the field. No luck. They got it locked up tighter than the morphine.


----------



## Lou (Jun 12, 2008)

Yes because it is infectious waste. I've talked to six hospitals and they throw it away--it is sterilized and goes to a landfill.

:evil:


----------



## jimdoc (Jun 12, 2008)

In this case we can call the landfill a future mining site.


----------



## Irons (Jun 13, 2008)

Lou said:


> Yes because it is infectious waste. I've talked to six hospitals and they throw it away--it is sterilized and goes to a landfill.
> 
> :evil:



You could always set up a crematorium to recover the goodies. I bet undertakers clean up.


----------



## Rag and Bone (Jun 13, 2008)

Computers and bodies, no charge. Monitors and printers $10. :lol:


----------



## Irons (Jun 13, 2008)

Live for the day they roll in someone like Evil Knievel. He had 40 fractures in his career. With all the pins and plates, his carcass is probably worth a small fortune.


----------

